# reconocer un pen drive con un pentium 1



## rjorquera (Nov 7, 2005)

Hola tengo un pc portatil pentium 1
es posible crear un circuito rs232-usb o rj45-usb que me permita reconocer un pend drive?
gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 7, 2005)

Para poder utilizar cualquier dispositivo USB necesitaras disponer de un adaptador RS232 a USB, búscalo en google como “USB to RS232 adapters”

Te recomiendo que lo compres ya que sale mas barato que hacerlo uno mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 26, 2005)

rjorquera dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo un pc portatil pentium 1
> es posible crear un circuito rs232-usb o rj45-usb que me permita reconocer un pend drive?
> gracias



La solución sería que te compres una placa PCI que venga con USB 2.0 compliant



			
				Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Para poder utilizar cualquier dispositivo USB necesitaras disponer de un adaptador RS232 a USB, búscalo en google como “USB to RS232 adapters”
> 
> Te recomiendo que lo compres ya que sale mas barato que hacerlo uno mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que se están hablando de cosas diferentes.

El posteador habla de un dispositivo RS232 --> USB o RJ45 a USB.

Y Li-on tu hablas de USB a RS232.

Las velocidades del USB son terriblemente mayores, con lo cual es fácil hacer un adaptador de USB a RS232.

Por otra parte, ser MASTER de USB, o BRIDGE, o como quieran llamarle, es algo MUY COMPLEJO.  Dudo que haya adaptadores RS232 a USB o que alguna vez los vaya a existir....

Lo del RJ45, también carece de sentido, el tema es implementar el protocolo del lado de USB.... ser MASTER de usb..... ahi está la complejidad.

De hecho por eso, las pcs son master, tienen IC dedicados exclusivamente para eso.


----------

